# WTB Gun Safe



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi guys,

Looking to buy a gun safe with a dial combination lock. Hoping for a 16-24 gun safe. Let me know what you have and the price.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Hopefully someone here can help you out, just remember to buy one much bigger than you think you'll ever need. They fill up FAST with everything else aside from guns.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Check out Utah Safe Outlet.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I went with a Champion safe.....


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

*safe*

Browning is a great gun safe but pricey. I found a Browning 2nd had a scratch on the back that went against the wall. They do sale the 2nds. They are extremely heavy empty so no one is going to steal the safe without a lot of help and a dolly.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I see a lot of nice gun safes on KSL at big savings. There are 2-3 good buys on there right now and generally at any time. 
By the way, I think chances are pretty good that nobody is going to show up at you house with an excavator and try and pull the door off your safe. The real weak point on most safes is the sides and back. Frankly all safes will afford you plenty of protection from everybody but those to whom you give the combination.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I see a lot of nice gun safes on KSL at big savings. There are 2-3 good buys on there right now and generally at any time.
> By the way, I think chances are pretty good that nobody is going to show up at you house with an excavator and try and pull the door off your safe. The real weak point on most safes is the sides and back. Frankly all safes will afford you plenty of protection from everybody but those to whom you give the combination.


This made me laugh since I thought the same thing when I watched the video.

All gun safes are just sheet metal boxes with a pretty good lock. A real safe in the same size would cost thousands of dollars.

I have a liberty and it would be much easier to go through the side with a grinder. My main purpose is for fire protection and to make it harder to get to the items in the safe.

This is a good thing to add to any safe. http://www.libertysafe.com/accessory-safelert-monitoring-system-ps-17-pg-85.html


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Why do you want a dial lock? Working in a bank and using them regularly, using my dad's with a dial made me buy my own with push button and he wishes he had the same. I don't know why anyone would want one unless they really suspected a professional safe burglars were targeting you. It would seem equally as unlikely to need to get into one really safe to need to open the safe to shoot someone, but at least the push button would let you prevail in one of the situations. As others have stated, there are about 5 other easier ways to get in than through the lock, unless combo was accessed somehow.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Why do you want a dial lock? Working in a bank and using them regularly, using my dad's with a dial made me buy my own with push button and he wishes he had the same. I don't know why anyone would want one unless they really suspected a professional safe burglars were targeting you. It would seem equally as unlikely to need to get into one really safe to need to open the safe to shoot someone, but at least the push button would let you prevail in one of the situations. As others have stated, there are about 5 other easier ways to get in than through the lock, unless combo was accessed somehow.


I watched a video of people using strong magnets to open push button type safes in about 10 sec...but that was with those $149 little document safes you see at Walmart and around. I would hope the nicer expensive gun type safes wouldn't be susceptible to that weakness...might be worth checking out.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I prefer the dial lock over the electronic lock. You have to be careful though and don't get a cheap one. I like the S & G dial the best.


----------

